# Minecraft Plugin: Auf Spielerantwort warten



## import java.dev.org (11. Dez 2016)

HAllo,
ich weiß nicht, ob das hier reingehört, wenn nicht bitte einfach verschieben...

Also, ich hoffe, dass sich jmd mit minecraft Pluginprogrammierung auskennt, ich will ein Plugin programmieren, bei dem der Spieler dazu aufgefordert wir auf eine Frage mit "j" oder "n" für ja bzw. nein zu antworten. Wie mach ich das jetzt, dass die Frage gestellt wird, und wenn der Spieler innerhalb von ca. 10 Sekunden etwas eingibt, wird das gewertet, also wenn er danach "j" oder "n" eingibt soll irgendeine aktion passieren. Wie mach ich das jetzt, dass ich innerhalb von 10 sek alle Eingaben des Spielers überprüfe?
Ich denke mal am besten mit nem Sheduler, oder?

Hoffentlich kann mir jmd helfen
vielen Dank schonma


----------



## Henne079 (12. Dez 2016)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten wie man sodass umsetzt.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre den Scheduler zu nutzen. Eine andere eine Variable pro Spieler anzulegen, dort die Uhrzeit einzutragen und wenn der zweite Befehl ausgeführt wird die Urzeiten zuvergleichen.

Ich bin aktuell nicht Zuhause, ich kann dir aber das ganze gerne erklären sobald ich mehr Zeit habe.


----------

